# Kindle hangs on start-up



## Henri Lombard (May 22, 2012)

My Kindle hangs just about every time I start it to read.  I have to hold the power switch on for about 20-30 seconds before it restarts and then goes through the whole process of start up with the scrolling bar etc...  The when the books load, most of the time it has lost my place where I stopped reading.  What shall I do?  Could it be a virus?    Cheers    Henri


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, Henri, welcome to Kindleboards!

I've moved your query over to our Tips, Trick & Troubleshooting board.

Sorry to hear you're having problems with your Kindle. You don't say which model it is, or how old it is. If it's a relatively new one, your best bet would be to call Kindle Customer Services - if they can't sort it out, they'll almost certainly send you a replacement - or, if it's an older one, give you a good deal on buying a new (or refurbished) one.

These kind of glitches often sort themselves out with a restart, but you've tried this already. One thing I would suggest is that you fully charge it and make sure wireless is on, and then restart it without waiting for it to go wrong. When you've got it back on, do a 'sync and check for items' off the main menu.

If that doesn't help then, as I say, Kindle CS is your best bet. They're usually very responsive and helpful. You don't say what country you're in but these contact details may be of help. The call back feature generally works very well!

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda's given you good information.  

One other thought:  If it is the keyboard (formerly K3) model and is in the stock Amazon case with hinges, you should be aware that there were reports early on that some of the cases were faulty.  The hinges would sometimes cause short circuiting within the device -- a symptom of the problem was random restarts.  

It was a relatively small number of cases that did it -- but it was enough that Amazon was replacing them without question and subsequently redesigned the case a bit to eliminate the problem.  

Note that many people had NO problems with the cover at all.  Others had no problem initially but then the problem developed with use.  So, IF that's the kindle you have and IF that's the cover you have, my suggestion would be to stop using that cover for a while and see if the problems stop as well.  If so, you can contact Kindle CS with that information.  Much easier to replace the cover than the kindle and they might even give you credit for a new one.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

A suggestion to possibly help on saving your place in the book: Return to the Home page each time you stop reading. I am not sure if it is true for the newer Kindles but the older Kindles saved the current location in the book when leaving it. It is also when annotations and bookmarks are saved on my K2. I made this a habit when my Kindle used to reboot fairly frequently. The Kindle remembered my notes and location.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Annalog said:


> A suggestion to possibly help on saving your place in the book: Return to the Home page each time you stop reading. I am not sure if it is true for the newer Kindles but the older Kindles saved the current location in the book when leaving it. It is also when annotations and bookmarks are saved on my K2. I made this a habit when my Kindle used to reboot fairly frequently. The Kindle remembered my notes and location.


It's true that going to the Home page does seem to trigger a 'phone home' response which helps to save your place, but in this case the OP's kindle is just hanging - I presume he means freezing - not long after he starts to read and has to be forcibly restarted to get any response out of it. Because of that, the Kindle doesn't get the opportunity to send the information and it's lost.

I think the issue of saving the latest page would be solved if the main issue of the Kindle freezing could be dealt with.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree Linda. . . .and it really does sound like a faulty kindle. . . . .Henri -- give customer service a call and let us know what they say. . . .


----------



## Henri Lombard (May 22, 2012)

Hi All,

Thanks for your prompt and kind responses.  After considering all the suggestions from the various people who responded to my query, I decided to remove the Kindle covers this weekend and wonder upon wonder, they seem to be back to normal again.  Its a bit difficult to phone the Kindle people when you are living out here in South Africa as international phone calls cost a fortune so decided to try the easy option first.  Also apologies for taking so long to get back to you all.  Took me a while to find my query on the Kindle Board.  But that's just me not being computer-efficient.  Thanks again.  Will let you know if it still gives trouble.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great, Henry, glad our folks could help!

Be sure to check out our Book Corner where we have lots of good member book discussions and recommendations and the Book Bazaar where we feature our independent author-members' books.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Henri Lombard said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for your prompt and kind responses. After considering all the suggestions from the various people who responded to my query, I decided to remove the Kindle covers this weekend and wonder upon wonder, they seem to be back to normal again. Its a bit difficult to phone the Kindle people when you are living out here in South Africa as international phone calls cost a fortune so decided to try the easy option first. Also apologies for taking so long to get back to you all. Took me a while to find my query on the Kindle Board. But that's just me not being computer-efficient. Thanks again. Will let you know if it still gives trouble.


Great news, Henri!

If you use it a few days without the cover and all is well, I'd STRONGLY suggest an email to Kindle CS. Clearly explain what problems you were having and that, once you removed it from the cover everything was fine. Your conclusion is that the cover was causing the problems and is there a way to return it for credit. When folks here in the US have done that, they weren't required to return it, but were given a Gift Certificate to purchase a different one. Do be sure to let them know where you are as that may affect what they are allowed to offer you.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> When folks here in the US have done that, they weren't required to return it, but were given a Gift Certificate to purchase a different one.


That's exactly what they did in the UK as well, so I'd follow Ann's advice.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting this thread and the replies here!  I had been experiencing something similar and was thinking that I had just put too many books on my Kindle and it was having problems, or perhaps had downloaded a virus when I had opened up the 3G.  I NEVER would have guessed the problem was with the cover.  Thank you!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

If it works fine when it's out of the cover, and this is an Amazon cover, then I would get in touch with Kindle CS.

They seem to be telling people that the cover problems have gone away, but from various posts on here recently it seems to me that there are still some rogue covers out there.

You may have to argue with them a little bit, but I'm sure you can get either a replacement cover or a refund out of them.

Point them to this thread and also to this one http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,115204.0/all.html - I know Kindle CS people do keep an eye on threads here!


----------

